# New to milling



## Clark (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi all,
I'm new to milling and am looking to get into it on a pretty small scale. Think hobbyist/novice woodworker who loves the idea of starting from scratch. I've made a few basic pieces of furniture before and like to think I have a knack for it. I just bought my first house and so FINALLY have some space I can use for a shop.

My question is this:
Would it be reasonable to buy a floor mount band saw (14") and use it to mill boards (small ones) from logs in the 6"-8" range, let them dry in a dehumidified basement or possibly a shed, and use them for small projects like boxes, benches, end/coffee tables? I have several types of wood available like birch, oak, cherry, and some dead standing pine I thought might work well.

As I said I don't know much about the milling/drying process, but I would like to learn, any pointers are appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Clark said:


> My question is this:
> Would it be reasonable to buy a floor mount band saw (14") and use it to mill boards (small ones) from logs in the 6"-8" range, let them dry in a dehumidified basement or possibly a shed, and use them for small projects like boxes, benches, end/coffee tables?


Welcome...that is one way of doing it, here is a link to a neat contraption another member uses http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/resaw-sled-7552/


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Clark said:


> . . . . .
> Would it be reasonable to buy a floor mount band saw (14") and use it to mill boards (small ones) from logs in the 6"-8" range, let them dry in a dehumidified basement or possibly a shed, and use them for small projects like boxes, benches, end/coffee tables?


Heck yes it would be reasonable. It's a great idea. Look at the link Daren provided for proof. I couldn't find it but another member posted an even more elaborate setup like the one linked. Not to say you'd need anything elaborate. The one shown is plenty sufficient to accomplish what your are aiming for. 

If possible, I would shoot for a 5HP 20" saw or better, but an 2HP 18" would get the job done, just not as quick and wouldn't handle as big of logs. plenty of used band saws to be bought, and some especially good deals on 3Ø if you're willing to also buy a phase converter. A used 20" ~ 24" band saw with 3Ø converter will still be scads cheaper than even most manual mills.


----------



## Clark (Aug 13, 2009)

That is a pretty cool set up. Seems like most saws are 3/4hp, the G0555 he is using is 1hp. Is there much difference in the ability of the saw? Would a 3/4hp work for the kind of wood I'm looking at? If I planed on going up to 10" logs would I definitely need a 1hp model?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Sure a 3/4 HP will do it. Just buy as much saw as you can afford. Every time I give this advice someone inevitably comes in and says "who needs a 5HP 24" saw?" and I have to reiterate the word "... afford...". 

As a general rule, when it comes to processing logs it's hard to fall into the category of overkill. Woodworking is different. A 10HP 16" table saw is way more than 99% of woodworkers need, but when you are milling logs you want as much HP as you can get, within reason. If you can afford a 3HP 18" saw then get one. Because if you plan to mill only on occasion, you'll probably start milling more than than you think and won't regret milling with ease versus struggling and fighting the whole process. 

If you can;t afford more than a 3/4HP then get one and be happy you can mill your own logs at all, most woodworkers cannot.


----------



## Clark (Aug 13, 2009)

TexasTimbers said:


> If you can afford a 3HP 18" saw then get one. Because if you plan to mill only on occasion, you'll probably start milling more than than you think and won't regret milling with ease versus struggling and fighting the whole process.


That seems like some sound advice to me, I will put it into practice to the best of my ability. 

Thanks for the posts, they are much appreciated.


----------

